
New Trump Rule Could Create ‘Bomb Trains,’ Environmentalists Say - Balgair
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/bomb-trains-1046481/
======
Havoc
If only we had a recent practical demonstration of what too much explosive
stuff in one place can do...

------
scohesc
I'd be okay with the order if the trains were specifically routed away from
densely populated areas - similar to how nuclear waste products are
transported AFAIK.

~~~
weare138
> _Under the new rule, trains would be allowed to transport up to 30,000
> gallons of liquified natural gas (LNG) per tank, significantly more than has
> ever been allowed in the U.S., and there will be no restrictions on the
> number of LNG tanker cars in a particular train, nor on the routes these
> trains may travel, so they will be free to pass through dense population
> centers._

Well that's good to know.

------
hoppla
I am sure that the old policy no longer served a purpose, and that there is a
sound reasoning behind the new one

